# VIDEO ME PAINTING EMILY BLUNT and drawing Jessica Rabbit



## Raquel Ramos (Jun 28, 2011)

*THE VIDEO:*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39KTC3yMsvo&feature=g-upl&context=G2f5484eAUAAAAAAAAAA*

*THE IMAGE*
*







*


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool! I love your painting!


----------

